# Looking for a PSA/French ring puppy



## vinnholly (Feb 12, 2013)

I am looking for a really good breeder that has solid temperament working dogs. I am looking for a male pup that has great drive and courage. Balance is a must! My dogs are members of the family as well as work. I need something more than a Schutzhund level dog. Please no offence, I own a wonderful Schutzhund dog now that I would not trade for a million dollars. She is my best friend and protector. In my experience, though not vast, many Schutzhund dogs do not have the nerve for PSA, French or Mondioring. Any suggestions? I am in AZ, but the location of the breeder does not matter. Thanks!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I would check out True Haus. Their dogs sound right up your alley. They have played in PSA and know what it takes. Good luck!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Feb 14, 2013)

**Advertising of litters and breedings is not allowed on this board**


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> **Advertising of litters and breedings is not allowed on this board**


I believe we are allowed to recommend breeders.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, but not our own litters.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

vinnholly said:


> I am looking for a really good breeder that has solid temperament working dogs. I am looking for a male pup that has great drive and courage. Balance is a must! My dogs are members of the family as well as work. I need something more than a Schutzhund level dog. Please no offence, I own a wonderful Schutzhund dog now that I would not trade for a million dollars. She is my best friend and protector. In my experience, though not vast, many Schutzhund dogs do not have the nerve for PSA, French or Mondioring. Any suggestions? I am in AZ, but the location of the breeder does not matter. Thanks!


I have a male from SportwaffenK9 from Stuka x Olina. While I primarily compete in IPO, we have our PSA scorebooks and will be doing that as time & logistics allow. This was largely at the repeated suggestions of some very highly regarded dogsport people who said he will shine in PSA b/c of his nerve, power, intensity. He comes from pretty prominent lines in the "strong nerves" dept. Having raised him from 9 weeks, he is the strongest nerve out of my 3 gsds. He is also the most house-livable.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Debbieg said:


> I believe we are allowed to recommend breeders.


I'd check out Jeffs lines: About | Du Tuller Rett


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Feb 14, 2013)

Did not know the rule. I wish you luck on finding the pup you need.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

With what you're looking for, it wouldn't hurt to contact my breeder. Dragon GSD in Arizona. PSA is what my breeder recommended I get Grim involved in.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

just out of curiosity what is the difference in a PSA puppy as opposed to a schutzhund puppy? I know the sports are completely different but what characteristics differentiates the puppy??


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I would like to do PSA with my dog. I also want to do some kind of narcotics detection training with him. I think he would be a good detection dog. Plus as a parent of teenagers with friends who come and go it would be nice to know that I had a drug sniffing dog in the house.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

robk said:


> I would like to do PSA with my dog. I also want to do some kind of narcotics detection training with him. I think he would be a good detection dog. Plus as a parent of teenagers with friends who come and go it would be nice to know that I had a drug sniffing dog in the house.


:thumbup:


----------

